

Show HN: Somewhere – Instagram hack motivates you to travel more - BenjaminN
http://smwh.re/

======
rememberlenny
One issue, the site highjacks the back button.

Otherwise, beautifully amazing.

~~~
dkordik
I was actually going to request some way to go back to a previous image. I
didn't realize I could just use the back button. Glad you pointed that out!
@OP: worth adding a back button in the site UI?

~~~
BenjaminN
I will. And there's also a sidebar/menu when you click on the logo, but that's
not obvious at all.

------
duiker101
Love the idea!

I tried and the first result was a place in London, cool but I basically live
40 min away. The second was Auschwitz. I was kinda not too motivated.

But still very nice!

~~~
BenjaminN
Randomness is not nice with you today, I'm sorry. My advice: don't play any
lottery game.

------
Ryanmf
How are you curating these images? Which is to say, how are you ensuring that
I see a really great photo of the Azure Window[0] (which happened to be posted
two weeks ago) rather than whichever random one Ig turns up first?

I had a semi-similar idea (but focused on graffiti) but all the restrictions
in their API terms were sort of a turn off.

[0] [http://instagram.com/p/itwBoKwBnp/](http://instagram.com/p/itwBoKwBnp/)

~~~
BenjaminN
I told more about this on Cool Hunting [0] but basically I'm manually
selecting the best one. So I have a list of ~150 shots, I'm sorting by likes
(which most of the time is not relevant at all) and removing all the #selfies
using a face recognition algorithm.

[0] [http://www.coolhunting.com/travel/smwhre-
app.php](http://www.coolhunting.com/travel/smwhre-app.php)

------
morsch
I like it. How about adapting the background color gradient to the major
colors of the picture? E.g. using
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6905547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6905547)

~~~
BenjaminN
Ahah, I had that idea too, but there's a security problem with images from
Instagram. Long story short: they don't allow cross-origin resource sharing,
so that doesn't work.

------
bgnm2000
This is awesome - only wish it were faster, and that I could save my
favorites.

~~~
BenjaminN
Might be slow because of the HN effect. Saving a place is a great idea, but
that means creating accounts, and that complicates everything. You might just
"like" the place on facebook.

------
tchadwick
I really like this. I've already found some interesting places!

~~~
BenjaminN
I have a lot of favorite ones, but the craziest is certainly this one:
[http://smwh.re/door-to-hell](http://smwh.re/door-to-hell)

I finally have a good reason to go to Turkmenistan !

------
mrkyone
Smart hack! Where did you get those places from?

~~~
BenjaminN
The web and foursquare.

------
legohead
please don't take over my back button

~~~
BenjaminN
Man, I'm so sorry for your back button, I hope he's okay :3

